# Squid mit 2 Netzwerkkarten



## der_Jan (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte ein Proxy Server für ein Netzwerk aufsetzen. Dieser Proxy soll eigentlich jedem im Netzwerk den Zugang ins Internet ermöglichen. Ich verwende Squid
Das ansich geht ja recht einfach: 

acl localnet src 192.168.10.0/255.255.255.0 
http_access allow localnet 

Und dann müsste ich am Client ja eigentlich nur noch die IP des ProxyServers angeben.

Leider funktioniert das nicht so richtig, ich erkläre mal meinen aufbau:
Ich habe ein Netzwerk mit DHCP, über dem läuft auch das Internet. An diesem Netzwerk hängt mein Server mit der 1ersten Netzwerkkarte, der Server hat dann besagtes Squid und an seiner zweiten Netzwerkkarte hängt dann ein Netzwerk mit festen IP's und den Clients, die das Internet bekommen sollen.
Benutzen tu ich Debian. Muss ich noch irgendwas an den Squid weiterleiten oder den mitteilen wann er welche Netzwerkkarte verwenden soll?


----------

